# Best alcohol to drink....



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering whether anyone had any views or info on which alcohol is best to drink on a night out when trying to lose body fat? For example, is drinking wine better than having a Malibu and Diet Coke?

Im not a huge drinker at all (maybe a couple of glass of wine/champers on the occassional Sat night) but i'm going out on Saturday night and know that 1 i'll drink and 2 my mates will try to force me to drink alot!!

I want to limit the damage as much as possible so wondered if anyone knew which drinks were the lesser evils. I usually drink Malibu and Diet Coke.

I cant stomach alot of drink and do have one sneaky trick to make people think i'm drinking lots.... I start having VK Blue as the bottle is completely covered with the label so people cant see how much is left and how little i'm drinking 

Any thoughts on what is slightly better calorie/diet wise would be great though.

Thanks x

xx


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Vodka neat... I doubt theres much calories in that


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Vodka and Diet Coke bro..

Although my favourite drink is whiskey.. up to you.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Vodka and Diet Coke bro..
> 
> Although my favourite drink is whiskey.. up to you.


x2


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I love whiskey Jd and diet coke or Jim beam with low carb monster


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

clear spirits + diet mixers are the best and they have the added bonus of if you are on the vodka and cokes all night then when its your round you can just buy yourself a coke and no-one will know that there is no vodka in it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like vodka redbull


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Absinthe, but not the UK stuff, its not as good as the european stuff.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Vodka diet coke is about 90cals a drink from what I remember


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If its just once in a while then have what you like! Enjoy yourself!

If its a few a week then just have vodka and diet coke!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm not a huge lover of Vodka as it gets me really really drunk and gives me really really bad hangovers LOL. Is Malibu okay? Or would Vodka definately be a better choice?

Is Diet Coke okay then?? I know it has only a few calories but wasnt sure due to all the sugar it has etc.

xx


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm not a huge lover of Vodka as it gets me really really drunk and gives me really really bad hangovers LOL. Is Malibu okay? Or would Vodka definately be a better choice?
> 
> ...


I don't think Malibu is good - it's called malibu for a reason - exotic taste e.g. sugars added to the max.

Vodka is lower in sugar and cals in general so I'm afraid sticking to Vodka would be your best bet in all fairness.

America actually have low carb beer funnily enough.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

newcastle brown.........


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv not had malibu in years but isnt it pretty sugary and sweet? I always opt for morgans spiced rum and diet coke, crushed ice and squeezed mmm dont think thats too bad drank atleast 10 last sat and still dropped weight this week.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> clear spirits + diet mixers are the best and they have the added bonus of if you are on the vodka and cokes all night then *when its your round you can just buy yourself a coke and no-one will know that there is no vodka in it *


I actually did that last time I went out LOL... works a treat!

Yeah, Malibu is very sweet so I shall stick to the vodka and blame you lot for my bad head on Sunday morning! Hee hee! Although I'm going to try and get away with going easy on the drinks... a few slow sips might do the trick!

xx


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Bacardi & diet coke for me....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry so much as you said you hardly drink anyway so why not go out and enjoy yourself and start the diet again the next day.

One night in real terms isn't going to have such a detrimental effect on you that you pile on the pounds.

If malibu is your drink of choice then go and taste the paradise :thumb:


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

vodka or bacardi and diet coke is the best choice or try weight watchers rose wine only 80 cals in a glass and tastes great!!!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Hopefully some folk may put me right as this is what ive convinced myself lately..

Bottle of vodka is approx 7 cals per gram of alcohol (sure i read this on this forum)

So thats 75 cl = 750 ml = 750 grams? (taken a litre of water is 1kg)

Which is approx 750 / 40 (%proof) = 300 grams of alcohol * 7 = 2100 calories in a standard 75 cl bottle which has 28 single units in it.

Plus a mixer of Coke Zero = 75 cals per unit * 2 = double vodka and coke zero is 150 calories.

And taken of some website..........

Description Serving Sizes kCal Fat(g) Calories in Smirnoff Black Bottle 176 0.0  Calories in Smirnoff Ice Bottle 176 0.0 Calories in Smirnoff Red 20cl measure 44 0.0 Calories in Vladivar Single (25ml) 61 0.0  Calories in Vodka & Coke 175ml 120 0.0 Calories in Vodka & Diet Coke 175ml 56 0.0 Calories in Vodka & Orange Juice 175ml 126 0.0  Calories in Vodka & Slimline Tonic 175ml 58 0.0 Calories in Vodka & Tomato Juice 175ml 98 0.0 Calories in Vodka & Tonic 175ml 88  0.0 Calories in Vodka Red Bull (1/2 can) 150ml 112 0.0 Calories in Vodka Sugar-free Red Bull (1/2 can) - single 150ml 59 0.0 Calories in Vodka, Lime & Soda 200ml 76 0.0


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Vodka and Diet Coke bro..
> 
> Although my favourite drink is whiskey.. up to you.


not really necessary to call a women bro is it lol.

and like g-man says, just drink what you want to drink it isn't going to ruin the big picture so it's not to worry.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks all !!

I think I will relax a little and just enjoy myself seeing as we are apparently heading out for a meal at Pizza Express before aswell !

xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks all !!
> 
> I think I will relax a little and just enjoy myself seeing as we are apparently heading out for a meal at Pizza Express before aswell !
> 
> xx


DOUGH BALLS!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm not a huge lover of Vodka as it gets me really really drunk and gives me really really bad hangovers LOL. Is Malibu okay? Or would Vodka definately be a better choice?
> 
> ...


all alcohol is 7cals/gram..

white spirits have the least cals, as they have the lease residual sugars (wines have loads; reds have more than whites- higher alcohol content of wine, most residual sugar...)

so basically choose any white spirit you like (vodka/gin/bacardi) and only have diet coke or soda water as a mixer... (if you use tonic water, make sure its DIET version- never get this out in clubs, but you can use it at home..)


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

ive always enjoyed vodka, lime and soda water. Looks rather regal compared to vodka and diet coke imo!!


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

Drink what you want and jump back on the diet the next day! I've lost a shead load of weight in years gone by while I was a harsh weekend wreckhead.

I find my body looks drier and more detailed the day after a big sesh! Only lasts a few hours untill I get rehydrated!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

For anyone that's interested, probably one of the most comprehensive duscussions on Alcohol, fat loss and muscle gain:

http://www.leangains.com/2010/07/truth-about-alcohol-fat-loss-and-muscle.html

As for what's best to drink, the vodka, fresh lime and soda combo already mentioned is my vice of choice if I have to go out drinking whilst dieting.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> DOUGH BALLS!!!


Oooh, I forgot about those! Yum!

x


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayman said:


> For anyone that's interested, probably one of the most comprehensive duscussions on Alcohol, fat loss and muscle gain:
> 
> http://www.leangains.com/2010/07/truth-about-alcohol-fat-loss-and-muscle.html
> 
> As for what's best to drink, the vodka, fresh lime and soda combo already mentioned is my vice of choice if I have to go out drinking whilst dieting.


Good little article there! Thank you!

It does say to stay away from carbs when drinking which isnt good when a table at Pizza Express is already booked!! :-S

x


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Why not just drink once every 2-3 weeks and then drink what ever you want,I seriously doubt that will wreck any of your gains.

Ive just started lifting again and last monday I squatted 80kg after the workout I got bored went the pub with my mate drank about 8 double vodkas and half a bottle of wine felt had a bit of a hangover.Worked out on friday and I squatted 90kg.

The only thing I find alcohol does to me9when drinks once every 2-3 weeks) is it makes me very unmotivated for a few days and I crave junk food the next day.

edit-I dont really like fast food,sweets,crisp,or processed $hite so this is the only unhealthy thing I really consume


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> Why not just drink once every 2-3 weeks and then drink what ever you want,I seriously doubt that will wreck any of your gains.
> 
> Ive just started lifting again and last monday I squatted 80kg after the workout I got bored went the pub with my mate drank about 8 double vodkas and half a bottle of wine felt had a bit of a hangover.Worked out on friday and I squatted 90kg.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I dont drink that much anyway.... probably every 2-3 weeks like you say so I will just go with the flow tonight!

I have just this minute finished a kettlebell workout and had a protein shake so that a little bit of damage control  Hee hee.

I'm the same as you though.... if I drink too much tonight I will have a serious case of the munchies tomorrow (and it wont be for cottage cheese etc!)

xx


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeh I dont even really like junk food or greasy food but when I am hung over I have like 3 bacon 3 sausages and 2 hasbrowns for my breakfast and then just grab quick snacks like pringles throughout the day lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

white russians with skimmed milk


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Why does vodka actually push me in to ketosis?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont drink it very often but i would be whats know as a binge drinker seem to like remy martin vsop or morgans spiced by the bottle in moderation lol.


----------



## nifty190 (Feb 23, 2011)

A pal of mine when on keto swears by vodka lime and soda water


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

nifty190 said:


> A pal of mine when on keto swears by vodka lime and soda water


This has happened more than once in the past, where im not in ketosis... i have a large amount of vodka with sugar free mixer and then im well deep in to ketosis... in fact the strongest i have been in ketosis was when drunk?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Asouf said:


> Hopefully some folk may put me right as this is what ive convinced myself lately..
> 
> Bottle of vodka is approx 7 cals per gram of alcohol (sure i read this on this forum)
> 
> ...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Why does vodka actually push me in to ketosis?


Not sure why it pushes you into ketosis, but the good thing is it won't knock you out. You won't be burning fat for a while, but you'll still be in ketosis.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Not sure why it pushes you into ketosis, but the good thing is it won't knock you out. You won't be burning fat for a while, but you'll still be in ketosis.


I did read that alcohol slows fat burn as it can converts in to something in the liver which is negates fat loss, but if for example i were to consume 1000 cals of vodka and in that time missed 1000 cals worth of meals.. what exactly is the score here? Or does the alcohol actually completely stop any kind of fat loss all together?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Raptor said:


> I did read that alcohol slows fat burn as it can converts in to something in the liver which is negates fat loss, but if for example i were to consume 1000 cals of vodka and in that time missed 1000 cals worth of meals.. what exactly is the score here? Or does the alcohol actually completely stop any kind of fat loss all together?


The way i was told was skmething like: Alcohol is a poison so the body will stop metabolising any macronutrient in favour of getting rid of the poison. The only thing is alcohol has no energy, unlike fats/protein/carbs, which do. Which is why alcohol is known as an "empty calorie"


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm not a huge lover of Vodka as it gets me really really drunk and gives me really really bad hangovers LOL. Is Malibu okay? Or would Vodka definately be a better choice?
> 
> ...


 Diet Coke has no sugar nor calories for that matter - hence why it's called 'Diet'


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I did read that alcohol slows fat burn as it can converts in to something in the liver which is negates fat loss, but if for example i were to consume 1000 cals of vodka and in that time missed 1000 cals worth of meals.. what exactly is the score here? Or does the alcohol actually completely stop any kind of fat loss all together?


Read the article I posted on the previous page, but basically the body will preferentially burn alcohol over all other fuel, so any other cals are stored for later use. Some strange things happen with alcohol metabolism - some find a night on the booze means they wake up lighter the next day when on a diet, even given the extra cals because of the water loss.


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude you got your head so far up that guy's blogging a$$ it is making me puke my bowels out.

Every fscking post you have up somehow somewhere manages to make a reference to that fscking guy.

Seriously, do you make money from traffic to his site? Are you a fanboy that pays for his worn boxers? Or are you the dude himself?

In any case it would be nice if you could drop the references for a while and just post what you think

/rant.

As for me, I don't drink as much as I used to. Completely cut out beer and feel great about it. Occassionally I'll have a drink when going out, but it won't go further than 2 JD's and regular coke (yes, regular, need to enjoy it sometimes).


----------

